# Overo Pintos



## MBhorses

I am counting down. I have only have about 2 weeks before my loud overo stud arrives in MISSISSIPPI

I am so excited

Share you overo with me while I wait.I would love a few overo mares to breed to him

















Share with us who you got your overo pintos from?


----------



## Dona

Here are a few pics of my 31" Bay Frame Overo stallion "Apache"













Apache is the only Overo I have now, since he is my only stallion....can't breed him to Overo (LWO) mares.

Most of my mares do carry Splash & Sabino tho.


----------



## MBhorses

Dona said:


> Here are a few pics of my 31" Bay Frame Overo stallion "Apache"
> View attachment 1071
> 
> 
> View attachment 1072
> 
> 
> View attachment 1073
> 
> 
> View attachment 1074
> 
> 
> Apache is the only Overo I have now, since he is my only stallion....can't breed him to Overo (LWO) mares.
> 
> Most of my mares do carry Splash & Sabino tho.


Nice stud you have there.

My boy is neg for LWO gene He is homozygous for black gene. So I can breed him to LWO mares.


----------



## PaintNminis

I have 2 Splash Overos!





First is





Desert Realms Bejeweled Design - aka: Ember

She is Maximum Expression - Home-grown / Her Sire "Design" (Fallen Ash Farms Mine By Design) is Owned by Debault Farms and She's Out of the Mare Below 











Then there is Ember's Dam "Sapphire"

Lazy Bear Lady Sapphire

She is a minimal Splash Overo 1 Blue Eye and 2 Hind Socks with Same White of her Face.

Imagine my Surprise when she had Ember lol





_edited to Add: I got her, from Colorado about an hour away from me_

and I don't think the Person I bought her from or her Breeders are into

Miniatures anymore


----------



## MBhorses

nice ones keep them coming.

So do you have better luck get loud pinto from your LWO?

Are the ones that throw the loudest pintos in your case solid lwo or neg lwo loud pinto?

I would love some loud marked pinto foals





I have one mare who had the black pinto(mia) for me in 2008 the black pinto filly dam (fancy) is homozygous for tobiano,so we know she will have color.

She(fancy) is bred to a appy Little Americas Silver Keepsake a stud I used to owned for april or may foal the foal will be pinto or Pintaloosa

I plan to bred this mare to my loud black overo stud for 2010 foal the foal will be pinto bay or black


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

My newest mare is an overaloosa she is out of a wild colored bay overo stallion, Mini Bits RF Snowdrifter, I got her from Timberview Miniatures!

Timberviews Buttons and Bows:






I also am borrowing a red roan overo sabino mare for a 2010 foal:

Kaycee Freckles Playgirl (owned by Kaycee Miniature Horses in Iowa)






I have a few tobianos and solids that have blue eyes as well which is supposed to be an overo gene:

Maple Hollows Phlash of Fireworks






and Woodland Acres Dixie Chick (one blue eye)


----------



## PaintNminis

it all Depends on the roll of the Genetic Dice.

Sapphire's Dam was a LOUD 50/50 (Splash X Tobiano) Color to white and her Sire was a Pinto

and look at her lol ;-) then there's Ember (Sire is Tobiano X ???? either Splash or Frame) I was expecting a Solid or Minimal Marked Foal - Proved me wrong





I owned Sapphire's Half Sister Jazz, She is Homozygous for Tobiano but she only had 15% Percent White on her, When Jazz was Bred to a Solid Cremello her Filly had the Exact Same White Percentage.

I think for the Best Color Patterns - "Wildly Marked"

I LOVE the Splash X Tobiano

and the Frame X Tobiano

Sapphire is back in Foal for May and she is Bred to a Black Pinto (Tobiano X Sabino) it will be very interesting to see what she has


----------



## vvf

Share with us who you got your overo pintos from?











These 2 Splash Overo foals are sired by this our minimal Splash stallion. The only white he has is the snip. No other white.






Then for frame overos..

These are sired by a frame stallion that we no longer own. He wasn't real loud, so to speak, but pretty obvious a frame.






Here are 2 of his daughters.


----------



## MBhorses

These 2 Splash Overo foals are sired by this our minimal Splash stallion. The only white he has is the snip. No other white.






Then for frame overos..

These are sired by a frame stallion that we no longer own. He wasn't real loud, so to speak, but pretty obvious a frame.






Here are 2 of his daughters.




















wow loud pinto foals very cute.

my stud came from Kayla with Horseshue Miniatures in New York. He was bred by Laurel Acres.

He is grandson of NFC fire and ice

I have heard some solid with minimal white have very loud foals go figure

we have breed to pinto together and got solids. I have breed to two eyes pinto to each other and got brown eye foals as well

i have also breed two brown eyed miniatures and got blue eyed foals


----------



## vvf

I have heard some solid with minimal white have very loud foals go figure

we have breed to pinto together and got solids. I have breed to two eyes pinto to each other and got brown eye foals as well

And sometimes the opposite happens.





Here is a very minimal frame out of the loud frame mare shown above and the minimal splash stallion.


----------



## MBhorses

I have heard folks breeding a pair that gave a loud pinto then next time solid. We never know what we are going to get


----------



## Willow Tree Miniatures

i can never get my pictures to post, but i have a few mares/fillies on my website www.willowtreeminiatures.com i have a bay overo and she came from a lady who is out of the mini business. she goes back to rowdy. my champagne mare's sire is a splash and i have his picture on my website. she has a blaze face and a partial blue eye. i have a palomino overo, two sorrel sabinos, a black sabino... i love overos!

mbhorses... i love your new stallion, congratulations, he is very attractive!

dona... i am also fond of your stallion apache as well.





very nice mare from maple hollow... i am am jealous.





valley view... what can i say



i am in love


----------



## MBhorses

thanks willow for the nice comment about my new stud. I am excited

Everyone has nice overo thanks for sharing

williow I love your minis.

williow You can send the palomino overo mare to me for my stud


----------



## targetsmom

The overo color on our pintos all comes from Rowdy!

This gray frame overo mare (CC Call Me Awesome daughter out of Blue Boy bred mare) was crossed with our Tobiano/splash Rowdy/Buckeroo bred stallion (LWO-) to get this wild tovero who is turning gray:

The black and white head belongs to our gelding who is 3/8 Rowdy and likely also tovero (LWO+) but not tested.

All three have one blue eye - also from Rowdy.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis

Sky, Splash Overoloosa, LWO negative






Trouble, Splash Overo/appaloosa bred






Sage, Splash Overo/Appaloosa bred






Tango, splash overo, tobiano, LWO negative


----------



## Dona

MBhorses said:


> nice ones keep them coming.So do you have better luck get loud pinto from your LWO?
> 
> Are the ones that throw the loudest pintos in your case solid lwo or neg lwo loud pinto?
> 
> I would love some loud marked pinto foals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have one mare who had the black pinto(mia) for me in 2008 the black pinto filly dam (fancy) is homozygous for tobiano,so we know she will have color.
> 
> She(fancy) is bred to a appy Little Americas Silver Keepsake a stud I used to owned for april or may foal the foal will be pinto or Pintaloosa
> 
> I plan to bred this mare to my loud black overo stud for 2010 foal the foal will be pinto bay or black


You increase your chances of getting LOUD pinto foals, by incorporating as many pinto genes as you can in the breeding pair. For instance....Apache's sire "LTDs Moonstruck" carried LWO (Frame) Sabino & Tobiano...and possibly Splash. So, when I bred him to mares who also carried multiple pinto genes (LWO negative of course!) .....the odds are VERY high that you will get loud pinto babies.....which I DID most of the time. Here are just a sample of the foals I got from him. And Apache is well on his way of doing the same thing.


----------



## Willow Tree Miniatures

MBhorses said:


> thanks willow for the nice comment about my new stud. I am excitedEveryone has nice overo thanks for sharing
> 
> williow I love your minis.
> 
> williow You can send the palomino overo mare to me for my stud




THANKS!!!! i guess i'll hang on to the palomino... but if i change my mind i'll let you know



she would make a great dog. she is with you every step of the way. she was handled by 4-h kids before i got her. she is afraid of nothing and thinks you always should have her a snack.


----------



## MBhorses

Dona




wow what nice foals.


----------



## Watcheye

Keegan! He carries splash and frame and I believe a dash of sabino. He could be LWO+ as I believe his sire is. I have not yet tested him. I just assume for now that he is. Both of my mares tested negative.











Hiawatha who is splash overo and sabino






I know Prism carries overo and splash as well. Please excuse the winter coat. I ended up having to shave her. She holds on to that thing till the end of time.






My big horse Tasai shows overo too. I will post her later as she is quite lovely.


----------



## MBhorses

wow

keep them coming. nice nice you all


----------



## Reble

Updated pictures now:

Our new Overo filly bought this year







Our two yearling geldings.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Willow Tree Miniatures said:


> i can never get my pictures to post, but i have a few mares/fillies on my website www.willowtreeminiatures.com i have a bay overo and she came from a lady who is out of the mini business. she goes back to rowdy. my champagne mare's sire is a splash and i have his picture on my website. she has a blaze face and a partial blue eye. i have a palomino overo, two sorrel sabinos, a black sabino... i love overos!
> mbhorses... i love your new stallion, congratulations, he is very attractive!
> 
> dona... i am also fond of your stallion apache as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very nice mare from maple hollow... i am am jealous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> valley view... what can i say
> 
> 
> 
> i am in love


Thanks!!!


----------



## FSGemstoneMiniatures

Wowwowwow everyone, very nice!!

Here's mine, he lab tested LWO positive and negative for tobiano. Got his results in about two weeks ago. I'm very pleased!!

I bought him from Elaine Jones, of Jones' Mini-Whinnies. His sire is Jones' LM Hawks Royal Kaliber, son of Nighthawk and dam is RHA Bianca Buckeroo, a solid black daughter of Taylor Mades Pistol Bang.


----------



## ~Amanda~

So many nice Overos!



I love blue eyes on horses too.


----------



## vvf

FSGemstoneMiniatures said:


> Wowwowwow everyone, very nice!!
> Here's mine, he lab tested LWO positive and negative for tobiano. Got his results in about two weeks ago. I'm very pleased!!
> 
> I bought him from Elaine Jones, of Jones' Mini-Whinnies. His sire is Jones' LM Hawks Royal Kaliber, son of Nighthawk and dam is RHA Bianca Buckeroo, a solid black daughter of Taylor Mades Pistol Bang.




I saw him on Elaine's site and just went "Wow". I would love to have this boy in my barn. Congratulations to you. He is gorgeous!


----------



## Willow Tree Miniatures

vvf said:


> FSGemstoneMiniatures said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wowwowwow everyone, very nice!!
> Here's mine, he lab tested LWO positive and negative for tobiano. Got his results in about two weeks ago. I'm very pleased!!
> 
> I bought him from Elaine Jones, of Jones' Mini-Whinnies. His sire is Jones' LM Hawks Royal Kaliber, son of Nighthawk and dam is RHA Bianca Buckeroo, a solid black daughter of Taylor Mades Pistol Bang.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw him on Elaine's site and just went "Wow". I would love to have this boy in my barn. Congratulations to you. He is gorgeous!
Click to expand...

DITTO!!!


----------



## Ferin

Great topic! I love overos!

Here's my boy, Wauk-A-Way Kansas Twister, who I adore.



We're expecting Twister's first grandbaby this year and I can't wait. Hopefully another frame overo!


----------



## kayla221444

FSGemstoneMiniatures said:


> Wowwowwow everyone, very nice!!
> Here's mine, he lab tested LWO positive and negative for tobiano. Got his results in about two weeks ago. I'm very pleased!!
> 
> I bought him from Elaine Jones, of Jones' Mini-Whinnies. His sire is Jones' LM Hawks Royal Kaliber, son of Nighthawk and dam is RHA Bianca Buckeroo, a solid black daughter of Taylor Mades Pistol Bang.


CAN I HAVE THIS BOY???? HE'S AMAZING

MELISSA, ELVIS IS ALSO AMAZING



LOL


----------



## MBhorses

Elvis is suppose to arrive next week of feb. 11. if the weather works in my favorite he is suppose to arrive on feb. 11.

i need you all to pray he arrives safely.


----------



## srpwildrose

Heres my overo pinto home bred 09 filly.

Lab tested to be smokey black. 2 blue eyes.

Dorky pics I know..haha.

Look forward to seeing how she turns out this year as a yearling.


----------



## Kelsey - Vandy's Farm

My Overo Girls





Los Arboles Boot Scoot N Babe - Splash Overo Mare






Berg's Painted Feather - Sabino Overo LWO-






Vandy's Hey There Delilah - Black Splash Overo






Vandy's Makarra - Black Frame Overo


----------



## Kelsey - Vandy's Farm

My Overo Boys





Dell Tera's Checkers - Sorrel Splash Overo






J-Mars Diamond Rios Salute - Black Splash Overo











Redrock Nite Lites - Bay Frame Overo






Vandy's Smoke and Mirrors - Buckskin? Splash Overo


----------



## rimmerpaints

Love this thread! All the pics are beautiful. I have three APHA horses and they are my fav. I love looking at your pintos maybe my next mini can be a pinto who knows!


----------



## mizbeth

These are our overos, the ones we have now. Many others have been bred and sold.

Alamo Streakers Mime






Movie Maker, yearling colt by Mime - this colt should carry all three overo genes

http://myimages.bravenet.com/302/861/488/3/MMxrightxtrotxagainxjunex241750.jpg

Merlin yearling son of Mime - Max Sabino, Splash could be frame

http://myimages.bravenet.com/302/861/488/3/MerlinxTail.jpg

Gypsy yearling splash overo filly by Mime

http://myimages.bravenet.com/302/861/488/3/gypsyxgoodxfacexnovx9.jpg

Mimes Main Event - weanling stallion

http://myimages.bravenet.com/302/861/488/3/MainxEvent.jpg

Corona - Max splash - weanling Sabino no LWO

http://myimages.bravenet.com/302/861/488/3/CoronaxInxBushes.jpg

Mazda's Miata - weanling filly by black splash son of Mime

http://myimages.bravenet.com/302/861/488/3/MiataxJulyx19.jpg

Mimes Masterpiece by Mime

http://myimages.bravenet.com/302/861/488/3/masterpiecexoctx14.jpg


----------



## cretahillsgal

I have several horses here who carry splash and tobiano. But my only LWO+ horse is actually a big horse. She is 13.5 hands.


----------



## CCC

I've so enjoyed seeing all the pictures!! I LOVE an overo! Can't wait to get our filly from Lucky C acres!!





our two minis we have now are both pintos but not overos...

but our big horses are!

our APHA gelding is a Bay Sabino overo






and our Arabian is a Chesnut splash overo


----------



## drk

Here is a few of mine





Nostalgias Play Money











WFF Blazing Good Time






DRK Sheez Classy In Black (one blue eye) LWO positive

This little girl is solid black and a knockout in person.. Very Araby....


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover

I have a Tovero with 2 blue eyes. (I wasn't a fan of the blue eyes until I got him



)

His sire is SMH Im Tu Kool. (first one on this page) http://www.knightstarminis.com/jak1_002.htm

His dam is Sweetwates Wee One. (last one on this page) http://www.knightstarminis.com/jak1_003.htm

Knight Stars Kool Kowboy, 5 yr. old gelding


----------



## srpwildrose

My home bred filly is lab tested smokey black tovero + LWO.

She has the prettiest blue eyes too.


----------



## Seashells

Love the variety of colors/overo markings.....really enjoy seeing everyone's photos! I have 2 tovero mares and a loud tobiano gelding. It would be nice to have an overo, someday.


----------



## Seashells

Lucky-C-Acres-Minis said:


> Sky, Splash Overoloosa, LWO negative
> 
> <img src="http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b317/Cristinawc/AUGUST2009/DSC_0104.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
> 
> Trouble, Splash Overo/appaloosa bred
> 
> <img src="http://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs293.ash1/22043_227381879612_224524494612_3135735_1265972_n.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
> 
> Sage, Splash Overo/Appaloosa bred
> 
> <img src="http://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs293.ash1/22043_227228874612_224524494612_3134433_1266869_n.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
> 
> Tango, splash overo, tobiano, LWO negative
> 
> <img src="http://hphotos-snc3.fbcdn.net/hs233.snc3/22043_225958599612_224524494612_3125288_4124621_n.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />


I've always admired "trouble"....great seeing him again!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis

Thank you Sheila! He's still here hanging out.. Can't wait to see what he looks like in the spring


----------



## PaintedMeadows

All are absolutely gorgeous!! One of these days I will join your ranks. For now I have tobiano and sabinos. Black and white of any pattern is my dream!! I am envious of all!!


----------



## sundancer

Great topic!!! The pictures posted so far - THEY ARE ALL SO BEAUTIFUL!!! I so LOVE OVEROS! I dont own one yet, but that is definately going to be my next purchase.

Julie

Victory Pass Stable

Maine


----------



## S Bar P

We love overos, too!

We have a black splash overo that has given us many nice colorful foals. This is Lucky.







This is Irish Creme, a Lucky daughter, and her dam. Wow - the color!






This is Painter, a Lucky son - a black yearling LWO negative colt.






Here is Lola - a sorrel LWO positive show mare. She is carrying a Lucky foal.






Here is a weanling colt, Apollo - he is a brother to both Irish Creme and Painter - do you think he is splash overo, too?


----------



## wpsellwood

This is one the coolest horses we own. H&HS Arielle one blue too.


----------



## lil hoofbeats

I have a few, and they are strickly Overo or overo type, NO TOBIANO any where in these guys and gals!!























http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i189/JULIEASHERRILL/2009%


----------



## lil hoofbeats

a few more


----------



## lil hoofbeats

a couple more


----------



## lil hoofbeats

just a few more


----------



## lil hoofbeats

some more


----------



## lil hoofbeats




----------



## kayla221444

Beautiful Overo's everyone!!!!!


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm

This is one of our newest additions to Coventry Lane Farm that is a filly named "SMHC's I'm So Fabulous" being AMHR and ASPC. She is a sabino overo with two blue eyes. She will be joining our show string for the 2011 season. Her sire is a AMHR National Champion and in the Hall of Fame named "SMHC's Freedom's Totally Fabulous". This girl should do very well with the way she is put together.

Thanks for letting us share our new filly


----------



## CCC

lil hoofbeats said:


> just a few more


Oh my!! I love Love love the 1st, 2nd and 3rd foals!! Neato! would love to see more pics of the 2nd one for sure!


----------



## lil hoofbeats

Coventry Lane Farm said:


> This is one of our newest additions to Coventry Lane Farm that is a filly named "SMHC's I'm So Fabulous" being AMHR and ASPC. She is a sabino overo with two blue eyes. She will be joining our show string for the 2011 season. Her sire is a AMHR National Champion and in the Hall of Fame named "SMHC's Freedom's Totally Fabulous". This girl should do very well with the way she is put together.
> 
> Thanks for letting us share our new filly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GORGEOUS!! Now that is my kinda horse!!!!!!!


----------



## kaykay

Hey Pammy she is stunning but I would for sure test her for frame!

Here are some of our overo's


----------



## Ojai Minis

S Bar P said:


> We love overos, too!
> 
> This is Irish Creme, a Lucky daughter, and her dam. Wow - the color!


Ahhhhhhh, Irish!!!! One of the best horses!!!


----------



## Carolyn R

Coventry Lane Farm said:


> This is one of our newest additions to Coventry Lane Farm that is a filly named "SMHC's I'm So Fabulous" being AMHR and ASPC. She is a sabino overo with two blue eyes. She will be joining our show string for the 2011 season. Her sire is a AMHR National Champion and in the Hall of Fame named "SMHC's Freedom's Totally Fabulous". This girl should do very well with the way she is put together.
> 
> Thanks for letting us share our new filly


Beautiful, Beautiful, Beautiful!!!!!!!

Here are my three overos (and my daughter in way too short shorts), tested and proven to carry LWO. The last probably carries splash as well.

Ltd's Magic Mans Hot Topic






Nostalgia's Nacho Baby






on the left, Reece's Destiny Hawk(Nacho on the right)


----------



## Latika

Wow some gorgeous horses!

This is my mare, Tam - I was told she is a "Tovero" ??


----------



## Meavey

Briar Patch Hopa Ya Dance, silver tovero (lwo+ and tobiano)










And her daughter LMS Double Lite My Fire, also silver tovero (lwo+ and tobiano)


----------



## Seashells

Meavey said:


> Briar Patch Hopa Ya Dance, silver tovero (lwo+ and tobiano)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And her daughter LMS Double Lite My Fire, also silver tovero (lwo+ and tobiano)


Wow, beautiful horses! 

 

"Hope ya dance" has my eyes dancing with delight! Very beautiful!


----------

